
Microsoft Is More Ethical Than Google, Apple, Or Facebook - johns
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-is-more-ethical-than-google-apple-or-facebook-2011-3
======
makecheck
I think this list shows mainly that these kinds of lists are not that accurate
or interesting. Let's pick a few from this list: Microsoft, Best Buy,
Symantec, Adobe...these are companies that I _regularly_ hear questionable
things about.

And to top it off, from the site...

 _"A methodology committee of leading attorneys, professors, government
officials and organization leaders, assisted Ethisphere in creating the
scoring methodology for the World’s Most Ethical Companies awards."_

Great...because when I think of ethics, I can't think of a single attorney,
professor, government official or leader who's run afoul.

